# G23- Talk about a bummer!



## mcotter (Nov 20, 2008)

I go to the range Friday and Yesterday and shoot a few guns. I decide to buy my first Glock (23). Go through the paperwork and give my hard earned money. Go back into the to shoot it and fire off a round and go to pop off another and realize that the magazine has fallen out of the gun. Try again, same thing. So I walk out and tell the guy that I bought it from and he asks me to show him how I am holding the gun while firing b/c he thinks I am hitting the release (which I know I'm not). He is a bit cynical and leads me back out to the range and shoots it himself. Guess what hits his foot?........That's right, the mag. Then he tells me that the Gun has to be sent back to the manufacturer. I say I want to swap it out b/c I bought 10 minutes ago and he says I can't. I am really frustrated. Owner of the gun shop/range is supposed to call me tomorrow. I don't even want a Glock now.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is the reason I try to buy any new gun I want from a Davidson (Gallery of Guns) dealer. They guarantee to replace rather than fix a defective new gun one of their dealers sell. They have done so for me and a friend at times past.

galleryofguns.com/#


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't think the issue is with Glock, but rather with the dealer you got it from. It sounds like you need to look for a different gun shop to do business with.

That being said, I have owned many Glocks, and have been around even more. The problem you describe is something I have never heard of or seen. I can ensure you that Glock normally ships out quality products, and I am confident that it will be fixed or replaced.

Good luck.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

A real bummer that the dealer won't take care of that - I agree with Ptarmigan you need to look for another dealer.

Me and my son both have G23's and love em. I've even sent my lower unit in for a little custom work - still waiting for it to come back.

Just curious - did you try a different magazine?:?:


----------



## mcotter (Nov 20, 2008)

yes, we tried two other mags, no luck. They said once the paperwork was done, I owned the gun, and they couldn't take it back, even though they wish they could. Bunch of crap if you ask me.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks, hope you get some help from the owner. If not, that would be the last deal I made at that store.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree. The dealer should have done the right thing ans swapped that gun out right away. They don't want to put forth the effort to deal with Glock and are throwing it on your shoulders, which is really poor customer service. I wouldn't give them another dime and you should tell them that and why. 

A few years ago I worked at Lowe's and they used to do crazy things to make customers happy when it came to returns and exchanges. They believed that a customer who has a bad experience will share it with at least 10 other people and didn't want that to become their reputation. Now with the internet, that number is probably higher. 

How about posting the name and location of that shop so the others here don't run into the same problems?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It sounds to me that this is your first Glock. Did the magazine catch function properly? Either the magazine spring is misplaced or you just got a defective frame.

Relax and don't give up on Glocks so soon. You'll realize once you've owned one, you can fix the problem yourself. Glocks are the most easiest guns to detail strip and trouble shoot.

Again, relax.


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

As a previous owner of a Glock 19, I'm quite surprised that you've encountered such a problem. I've shot a number of Glocks, and they've all been very reliable, high-quality guns. 
What state/locality do you live in? It may be a state/local law which prevents your gun dealer from swapping out the gun once the paperwork is filled out...if that's NOT the case, I would never do business with them again.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Shoot all the dealer has to do is buy the gun back and sell you another one for paperwork purposes - that's if he was interested in providing good customer service.

mcotter hang in there - obviously you didn't have a good experience with the dealer but I'm quite sure Glock will make it right and you'll really like the G23.

Unfortunately there is a lot of that cr*p going on now a days. I have sent Impact Guns 3 E-mails thus far on products I have purchased online and no replies. They're getting a phone call tomorrow. :smt013


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a Glock 23 with over a thousand rounds through it. No problems at all. You have a bad spring in there, it is a simple fix and the dealer should have taken care of it for you - does he not have gun smith at his shop? 

Be patient, when you finally get this issue resolved you will be thrilled with your Glock


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

"I don't think the issue is with Glock, but rather with the dealer you got it from. It sounds like you need to look for a different gun shop to do business with."

I agree!


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

could it be that the mags werent factory mags? or they mixed up with the wrong gun? i would certainly hope not as it that would incredibly irresponsible by the dealer, but just taking a wild stab in the dark


----------



## slodsm (Apr 10, 2009)

That's a shame that the dealer would treat you like that as soon as you bought the pistol. 

Don't give up on the Glock as was stated before, I can't count how many rounds I have put through my 23 and I LOVE that pistol. It's never even hiccup'd on me so once Glock gets it right for you I believe you will love it.

I wouldn't give that dealer anymore of my money though. The 3 I deal with here will always go above and beyond to make you happy because they want life long customers, not one hit wonders. The only place I have ever purchased a gun from that wouldn't was Academy Sports when I wanted a .17 HMR and they said if I had an issue, they couldn't take it back but they would handle all the warranty dealings with Marlin.


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

mcotter said:


> yes, we tried two other mags, no luck. They said once the paperwork was done, I owned the gun, and they couldn't take it back, even though they wish they could. Bunch of crap if you ask me.





dave33 said:


> That sucks, hope you get some help from the owner. If not, that would be the last deal I made at that store.


+1. That's terrible service, my friend. I suppose it will work out in the long run, based on the manufacturer's reputation, but the fact that the store washed their hands of the problem is garbage.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds to me like you are not willing to trust this weapon now being you've had this issue. If that is the case you need to get it gone. A weapon you cannot trust is not one to have. Even if it is a Glock.

No matter what you decide to do with the weapon this shop has some of the most poor CS I have ever heard of. Was this at the range you were shooting at also was a dealer? Not another dime I'd let them have. It comes back see if they will do a trade. See what their willing to offer on this "used weapon". That is of you still can't get them to simply return it.

If they still are unreasonable You would do your fellow shooters a service and let them know to not buy a weapon from such a dealer.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Sounds to me like you are not willing to trust this weapon now being you've had this issue. If that is the case you need to get it gone. A weapon you cannot trust is not one to have. Even if it is a Glock.
> 
> No matter what you decide to do with the weapon this shop has some of the most poor CS I have ever heard of. Was this at the range you were shooting at also was a dealer? Not another dime I'd let them have. It comes back see if they will do a trade. See what their willing to offer on this "used weapon". That is of you still can't get them to simply return it.
> 
> If they still are unreasonable You would do your fellow shooters a service and let them know to not buy a weapon from such a dealer.


I agree with Devils, a gun you can't trust is one you should get rid of, or only keep it for range shooting. Also, I see where everyone is telling you how simple a fix it is. Well, IMO you shouldn't have to fix ANYTHING on a gun you buy. It should shoot as is. 
So tell me again why I should buy a glock?


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

StatesRights said:


> I agree with Devils, a gun you can't trust is one you should get rid of, or only keep it for range shooting. Also, I see where everyone is telling you how simple a fix it is. Well, IMO you shouldn't have to fix ANYTHING on a gun you buy. It should shoot as is.
> So tell me again why I should buy a glock?


I took most of those as if it did come with this problem, the guy at the gun shop should have been able to resolve it right then.

not that a Glock always comes with a problem


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My guess is a faulty magazine release. These are simple to fix and the dealer should have a supply of them handy. You can do this yourself in five minutes or expect the dealer to do the work.. very simple.

If it is happening to more than one magazine, the release is most likely the culprit. If only one magazine, you have a bad magazine. Compare it to one that works and expect the dealer to cover this for you.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

StatesRights said:


> I agree with Devils, a gun you can't trust is one you should get rid of, or only keep it for range shooting. Also, I see where everyone is telling you how simple a fix it is. Well, IMO you shouldn't have to fix ANYTHING on a gun you buy. It should shoot as is.
> So tell me again why I should buy a glock?


The same reason you might buy a Honda or Toyota - reliability.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

mcotter said:


> yes, we tried two other mags, no luck. They said once the paperwork was done, I owned the gun, and they couldn't take it back, even though they wish they could. Bunch of crap if you ask me.


thats complete b.s. do they have a sign saying that?
you need to report them to the BBB and let them know about it.that would have really set me on fire if someone did that to me:smt068,,,,,,was this a new gun?


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

mcotter said:


> yes, we tried two other mags, no luck. They said once the paperwork was done, I owned the gun, and they couldn't take it back, even though they wish they could. Bunch of crap if you ask me.


you should put up fliers and posters around town and at shooting ranges and places that sell ammo saying what they did and giving their name and location warning people. they cant do anything about it since its true. do they have a web site.
i guarantee you i would do it.:smt076


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

mcotter, you should take them to small claims court. make them loose time and money i bet you would win too.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*G23*

I carry the 23 and the 27 and have never seen anything like that. Is the gun new?


----------



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

I used to have an older G22 (Pre-molded grip) and never had any issue with the mags. Everyone I have known who has owned one never had a problem.

As was stated before it is probably the magazine release spring. Easily repaired and the dealer should absorb that cost knowing that you had purchased it 15 min prior. Anyone who has any honor or respect for his customers would take care of it.


----------



## randyr5 (May 31, 2009)

Glock's customer service is great. They will repair or replace whatever is needed to make it right.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

wow what a crappy way to treat your customer. bought the gun that day and he wouldnt exchange it. my first gun was a used one it was a jericho 941 the baby eagle i had it for a week and when i finally took it to the range it jammed up every magazine on every other round so i took it to the shop i bought it from and told the guy what it was doing and he exchanged it out with another gun that had the same price tag on it which was also used and he gave me a box of 50 rounds to take to the range to make sure that one was ok. now thats how you treat a customer...and i will go back to them for my next gun also


----------



## ka-chow (Aug 6, 2009)

Man that really bites! 

It's wrong that he won't exchange the piece but...he figures that you have your warranty card and so you should take it up with Glock. 

Gun/Pistol paperwork and background stuff is sticky enough and gunshop owners don't want more to confuse anyone that may question the purchase such as an auditor and then have to explain why an immediate transfer/exchange took place

It can be quite a hassle.---- (granted this is BS but it is what it is)

Remember It's not like you bought a faulty computer or torn pants from Walmart. This is a firearm that has many laws governing its purchase...Many Gunshop owners figure you have the duty to check it out before you buy..ask questions etc. then let the warranty card and company take it from there.

I wish you luck. Give Glock a call they take care of you. No problems. A pain yes. But don't give up on a Glock.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a 22 and 23 right now, and both work perfectly. Dealer is definitely shrugging off something that he could have easily taken care of for you.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I would think that the mag lock is defective. A local smith should be able to fix it.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Horrible place to do business. OTOH- I think that's the first time I've heard of a Glock malfunctioning that wasn't shooter related


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Go find them on Yahoo, Google, MSN, and every other site out there...do a review with just the straight facts so others know what to expect from them. That's crap!


----------

